# The New El Capitan & Apple Beats Radio



## Satcomer (Jun 12, 2015)

What is everyones feelings on the new Mac OS X El Capitan and the new Apple Music? I really like the idea of a real life DJ controlling Music's Radio.


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 12, 2015)

I love the call out cursor. And I probably would like the new Mail once I got use to it. Not sure about the rest of it.


----------



## SGilbert (Jun 12, 2015)

I could care less about the music.
As long as 10.11 doesn't bog me down, like everything after 10.6 did to my old Mac, I'm good.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 15, 2015)

SGilbert said:


> I could care less about the music.
> As long as 10.11 doesn't bog me down, like everything after 10.6 did to my old Mac, I'm good.



It seems to be like a Snow Leopard build . So bug fixes plus their music change might be their reason to just clean up the code of 10.10 and the big changes in iOS 9.


----------



## Isiah Johnson (Jun 28, 2015)

Been testing el cap for a couple of weeks. Seems pretty stable.


----------



## emma24xia (Jun 29, 2015)

Apps in El Capitan supposedly switch twice as quickly as in Yosemite, PDFs open four times quicker, and other apps launch about 1.4 times more quickly, in general.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 30, 2015)

Well Ars Technia did a great review called OS X 10.11 El Captain the Ars Technica Review. 

I just get the feeling older devices that needed drivers may have a problem with the new SIP Protection.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 1, 2015)

I also came across a Microsoft Support document called Outlook for Mac 2011 hangs during sync operation. So if you are in a Domain and use Exchange don't update just yet!


----------



## fryke (Oct 26, 2015)

Although the Ars Technica Review is still expansive, it's still a hard blow to the OS X user of old (starting with Rhapsody DR 2 and then again with OS X Public Beta, as my oldest posts on here show) that the reviews are no longer written by John Siracusa. Of course Mac OS X has long found its way – even the Finder seems more than usable by now, even though it still seems able to forget window sizes and positions – and John did his review work a really, REALLY long time, it's still sad for me.

About El Capitan: I've been enjoying the system since the first developer release and haven't found many problems with it in my everyday use. Office seems to be a bit behind with updates, although both Office 2011 and Office 2016 have seen updates by now, and OS X 10.11.1 should help with Office 2016's crash-syndrome. I don't use Office that often, but it's still the one thing that kept on bugging me (coz I don't often quit open applications and only reboot when an update requires it, basically...).


----------

